# Hand wash faucet @ McDonald's



## vinpadalino (Aug 27, 2010)

I'm working on a faucet I believe it's a hand wash with an add on (Crown). Hot and cold handles with a 3/8 galvanized nipple, that runs up into the add on faucet (Separate handle and spout). Then from there up to a hand held sprayer. 
The problem is with the add on faucet. The spout broke off and part of it was stuck in the body. As I was removing the broken part I broke the fitting that held the spout in place.
I have the fitting coming tomorrow, but how do I replace that fitting? Do I have to take apart the entire faucet?


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Got any pics?


----------



## vinpadalino (Aug 27, 2010)

plbgbiz said:


> Got any pics?


That would be a lot easier then explaining it. I have to try and download them off my phone.


----------



## gladerunner (Jan 24, 2009)

sounds like a pre rinse faucet. why not just replace the whole thing.


----------



## vinpadalino (Aug 27, 2010)

gladerunner said:


> sounds like a pre rinse faucet. why not just replace the whole thing.


Bingo that's it. Crown


----------



## CBP (Feb 5, 2010)

.... is wondering why this is in the residential thread....


----------



## brass plumbing (Jul 30, 2008)

*mebbe an extractor*

extractor work? or replace whole thing?


----------



## Eric (Jan 10, 2011)

vinpadalino said:


> Bingo that's it. Crown


Crown is not the only company to make that faucet. T & S Brass also does as well as many others.


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

Plbgbiz has one of those over his toilet


----------



## RW Plumbing (Aug 16, 2010)

T&S and Chicago are the two common brands around here. You can tell the T&S ones because they're a huge pain in the ass to install. The Chicago ones come with arms that are much easier to adjust.


----------



## PrecisionPlumb (Feb 17, 2011)

I recommend T&S, Keep in mind they sell the spout separate from the Faucet


----------



## vinpadalino (Aug 27, 2010)

I know they make many different brands. This one I'm working on is a Crown. I haven't replaced a faucet like this in years.

My question is how do I replace the add on (faucet & handle) only. Do I have to take apart the entire faucet to replace that part? Is that why it's easier to replace the entire thing?


----------

